# Friday Chrono



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

1st in on the Friday post - ready for bed but been wearing this for the last couple of days:










Anybody else seen one of these around?

Show us your chronos!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

It will be this for me - well known to fellow forummers but will be staying put for the foreseeable future


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sturmanskie for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> Sturmanskie for Friday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool dapper







is that a lumpy on it? or is that the band that comes with it?


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

This one for today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This must be getting really old now... but. I gave it a light polish with Silvo to brighten the watch and clean up the crystal. I must live in the dustiest home on earth. No matter how hard I try, I can't make a picture quick enough to avoid it.










Later,

William


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Is it chrono day today? Well, I don't have too many chronowatches so this Seiko will have to do for now.

Cold here in Norway this morning - below freezing


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This CWC this morning.










But I have incoming...also a chrono.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

You buggers this means taking the CWC RN Diver off, something I've not done for a week!!! And it means taking a pic of my one and only chrono, looks like I'm off to the studio later then (sigh) 

Nice CWC by the way Quoll


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Must be the old girl if it's a chrono day


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It had better be the Speedsonic then


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

It'll be a 2 watch day for me as I'm heading home to England for the weekend once my working day has finished. So starting with this:










But moving on to this later:










Yesterday was chrono day for me:










Have a good one!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice set of chronos on display today









I`ll go with this one.....



Buran Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels `Made In Russia`










It even has my initial on the rotor

























(this photo nicked off the net)


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I get to play....







...........Seiko Sportura H023 movt.










Regards

Derek


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Quick and dirty picture at the breakfast table...

I'll wear the Strela today...


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

This older Frederique Constant for me today










Hope everyone has good one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 8 then for the morning, but Seiko 300m for the weekend ( Center Parcs)

I love those CWC chronos..!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> RLT 8 then for the morning, but Seiko 300m for the weekend ( Center Parcs)
> 
> I love those CWC chronos..!!


Nice shot Jase









You're right about those CWCs look great









Enjoy Center Parcs (bet H enjoys it







)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Center Parcs


Which one you going to Jason?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Hippo









Elveden in Suffolk Paul









Should be nice, Harry loves swimming, were going with Alys sister and family so will be a nice little break....


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

kirova for me :










S!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Doxa 600 T-Graph Pro


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

attack of the cuffs!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

An old blue one for me today! Some fine pieces you're all wearing.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Will be going with the 24 today


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Sturmanskie for Friday morning:
> ...


Thanks







The band's a factory option - it's a Poljot solid link s/s.

It's looks similar to a Lumpy but is lighter weight.

Cheers


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Too, late - I left the house without a chrono today!









Been wearing a superb Doxa Sharkie GMT the last few days but, as tonight it's my firm's annual dinner/dance, I'll be wearing my 42mm PO - looks pure class with a dinner jacket.


















I really do think this particular PO (42mm, white on black numerals, black bezel) has the makings of a classic.

Maybe I'll have a belated chrono day for the fireworks tomorrow with the X-33. Who needs sparklers??!! 










HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sorry, no chrono here today! Going away for a couple of days and taking this:


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I'll play.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

This for me Poljot










Geoff


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Chase-Durer for me today










Have a good weekend

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Lots of super chronos on show today guys. Im off to work this afternoon with the Poljot Jetfighter24


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll be wearing this today and for the weekend too.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

My version of a chrono for today.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I can join in with my latest arrival









I replaced the bracelet with a nice Hirsch Rally from Roy


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Griff said:


>


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Now then. The Friday watch should never be just about chronos., so here is a special treat, or it is at least for me!!!


































First impressions

Not lumed, but knew that!

Sapphire front and back. Xtal very slightly domed.

Build and appearance is excellent.

Hands are just a tad on the thin side.

Back is fixed via 6 small screws.

I can unscrew these OK, but left back on. It gains 4 to 4.5 s + per day. Will probably leave it at that, but will see later on how it goes.

The dial is very white. It reminds me of a station or platform clock face, but that is the main reason I went for it.

I love the clear simplicity.

The dial is very big on the wrist.

I think it is a wee bit expensive, but I still like it a lot!

The crown is not screw down, but everything is spot on.

The strap is very good quality.......not too soft or stiff. It should wear in very nicely.

Crown and strap signed, as is a very good quality buckle.

Overall, I am very pleased with it

I would have preferred the case back a slotted screw on..........but it is OK

The movement is a personalised 2824-2 with Stowa deeply embossed signature on the rotor, and all screws blued.

For ease and comfort of single glance time read it is great!!

Reminds me a bit of a 1953 Omega manual

Will be a keeper I am quite sure.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Switched chronos - to my freshly arrived Orient CVZ00001B:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Dino Zei for me










Martin


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

redmonaco said:


> I'll play.


Knew you were looking for one, see you finally got it. Still have mine and have to admit I love the piece, now on a dark brown Rios and looks great on a dark blue also.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

This one today










Dave S


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Feel a bit left out as I've not got a chrono on today so can't contribute







If there's ever a friday diver







thread then I'll happily post a photo.

Have a good weekend all & that's a cracking Stowa Griff - MrC has one & it's a beauty


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Right popped into the studio and shot this, so wearing it now, just so I can join in!!!


















Needs a bit of TLC, well a new crystal anyway


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Premier today










deBalzac


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This for work...










changing to this one for the evening.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Roger said:


>


Roger,

Those CAs are just superb.

K


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Was wearing this in the morning - Seiko 6138-3002










I've changed now though as I've had a delivery from the post office this morning (but more about that when I have time to take some pics)









Rich

HAGW everyone!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Once again..................


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok as it's Chrono day I have decided to wear this oldie:

Poljot:










Have a great weekend all


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

As it happens, this chrono has just found its way into my collection:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> As it happens, this chrono has just found its way into my collection:


That's lovely, the vintage leather really goes well with the watch


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

1975 6138 Speedy for me










HAGWA 

Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

compas said:


> kirova for me :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that Kirova & the Mercury Model CC(?) is also rather cool


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

strange_too said:


> I'll be wearing this today and for the weekend too.



















Didn't know it was chrono day this morning. Fortunately I have been wearing this all day anyway. It is a very wearable watch. I find myself timing things just for the hell of it.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I cheated and had a peek at this thread last night, so today it's this. (crap photo, I know, must do better)

*Movado Kingmatic Chrono Valjoux Cal. 7750*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today, it's fast becoming a bit of a regular.



















HAGWA

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today, it's fast becoming a bit of a regular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watch and mega lovely shots Gary, fab lighting


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

My stupid Movado looks like watch trash compared with some of the others on display today.

Note to self: Get a Speedy.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

hippo said:


> Lovely watch and mega lovely shots Gary, fab lighting


Thanks mate,

Just natural lighting and some of pieces of white card used as reflectors. Oh and me flailing around like an idiot, trying not to knock anything over







. Here's another from the same session.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Now then. The Friday watch should never be just about chronos., so here is a special treat, or it is at least for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody lovely Griff - i love mine.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Now changed over to this one recently received from Hari (Thanks mate!)









Citizen Orca:










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this for the evening....

*Poljot Aviator, cal.3133 23 Jewels.*


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't hsve another chrono I'm afraid guys







but fancied a change, so swaped back to this for the evening


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Don't hsve another chrono I'm afraid guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "if you could only keep one watch" question has come up a number of times on the forum and mostly I`ve not been able to come up with an answer









However since getting the same model as yours sometime back I`d say that from a practical and aesthetic point of view I think if I could only have one it would probably be the CWC









NB before anyone asks no this does not mean I`m selling off the rest of my collection
















BTW Hippo


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Got this on right now:


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Some great watches today guys, but of the chronos this really stood out for me:



Toshi said:


> Seiko 6138-3002


Really lovely, I particularly like the fact that the day/date wheels are white on black instead of the frequently seen and quite _not right_ black on white.

I was wearing this today:










But in order to join in I've swapped to this, in time for tomorrow:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mutley said:


> Chase-Durer for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice but it is a little lite on information. If only it had more numbers!









Later,

William


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Griff said:


> Now then. The Friday watch should never be just about chronos., so here is a special treat, or it is at least for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic. That watch is so sharp. You have to fight with your eyes to see the time on some watch faces, this one is crystal clear, I don't know of anything to better it.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> compas said:
> 
> 
> > kirova for me :
> ...


Yes Mach, as allways you guess it. 

It is an Univex Mercury, the last add to my collection.

Thansks for your answer!

S!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

compas said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > compas said:
> ...


Owning a copy of McKeown`s helps


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Chase-Durer for me today
> ...


The slide rule bezel option was out of stock , so I had to make do with the unclutered one


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mutley said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


My Seiko Flightmaster had a slide rule, it came with a postage stamp sized manual that was as thick as a bible. I never did read it.

Later,

William


----------

